# !!!!!Frage zu 2 Takt Öl für Außenborder!!!!!!



## DkSven (4. März 2009)

Hallo
Habe da mal ne Frage.
Mein alter Heer hat für unsern Außenborder ( Evinrude 35 PS Bj:81 2-Takt) neues Öl für mischung 1:50 Gekauft.

Und zwar: *Quicksilver Premium 2-CYCLE TCW-3*.

Ich habe mit diesem Öl noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht,und bevor ich es in den Tank kippe und Benzin drauf mache, wolle ich gerne eure Meinung hören.
Vielleicht kennt jemand diese Öl, und kann mir von seinen Erfahrungen berichten!!!!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. März 2009)

*AW: !!!!!Frage zu 2 Takt Öl für Außenborder!!!!!!*

Das ist ganz normales Außenboarder Zweitaktöl so wie von jedem anderen Hersteller auch. Kannst du nehmen und brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen.
Im übrigen habe ich genau dieses Öl gerade 5 Liter aufgebraucht. Is nix passiert.


----------



## Truttafriend (4. März 2009)

*AW: !!!!!Frage zu 2 Takt Öl für Außenborder!!!!!!*

Ich hab noch gar kein ungeigenetes TCW3 2Taktöl gehabt.
Da kannst du wirklich jeden Hersteller bei der Type nehmen #h


----------



## Schl@chter (4. März 2009)

*AW: !!!!!Frage zu 2 Takt Öl für Außenborder!!!!!!*

Jepp sehe ich genauso mein Vorbesitzer hat den Motor(Merc 35HP BJ 66) sogar mit normalem 2 Takt Öl gefahren ohne irgenwelche Schäden.


----------



## DkSven (5. März 2009)

*AW: !!!!!Frage zu 2 Takt Öl für Außenborder!!!!!!*

Moin

Alles klar.
Dann brauche ich mir ja keine sorgen machen.

Nochmals Danke!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2009)

*AW: !!!!!Frage zu 2 Takt Öl für Außenborder!!!!!!*

nö - brauchst du nicht ..... 
kannst ales nehmen wo TCW-3 draufsteht ....


----------

